# Sitacorpse



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to build a sitacorpse like the one seen here: http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=180&products_id=1052

I bought a cylinder online but I am not sure how to figure out how long the piece needs to be "behind" the pivot point. I know it is based on the cylinder throw, but I want to do it right once since I'll be welding!!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Send a PM to gadget-evilusions. He is the owner of evilusions and he has helped me out on a couple of mechanisms. Great guy.


----------



## SEFD111 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Asking for help*

I thought about that, but I did not want him to be offended that I would be attempting to replicate the mechanism. You think he'll be cool with this??


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Yea. I posted asking for a similar type of question and he wrote me and said he wouldn't mind helping. He would prefer to sell you something, but he doesn't mind helping out others. He is a really good guy and I will always buy from him over others just because I have alot of respect for him.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Ask me anything, that's what I do. I don't mind helping, even if someone didn't buy the parts from me. I won't give you prints, but helping with the math to get you close is not a problem.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I'm glad to see that people like gadget-evilusions is willing to help someone out. It's good to see that he does not have that 'I'm better than you" mentality like some people. I commend you for this.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

i BOUGHT THE SAME DEVICE SEVERAL YRS AGO FROM BRENT AT DC pROPS. eVERYONE HERE KNOW THE QUALITY OF HIS STUFF. I did the measurements and produced identical units, right down to the tubing size. My plan was to finsh all of them and sell as complete props but time has limited me to completing just a few. If your interested I can sell u a complete mechanism.....(base and lifter bars) for like $70. (just over what have in cost for steel and master welder. The only thing not attached is the 1 mount for the cylinder (just a tab...but if u dont have a welder Im sure I can get one on it for u. You just need a 4" stroke cylinder and your solenoid/trigger combo. Check out DC PROPS .com to see....(Sorry Brent.......not trying to steal your work) but you end up with a 90 degree lifter that can handle decent weight


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is the one I made. I can give you the measurements if you need them.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Agreed Gadget from Evilusions is a great guy!


----------

